# Driver's door won't open - very bizarre problem



## bigeasytreg (Mar 20, 2005)

Got my car back from the body shop after getting sideswiped (just scratches on the driver's side mainly but nothing had to be replaced). Went to unlock the car and - nothing. Opened it up manually and got in fine but when I got to my house the door would not open and I had to get out on the passenger side. Body shop personnel were gone and only the receptionist was there and there was nothing she could really do.
So now the remote control works but the driver's door does not open from the inside OR the outside (whether I use the remote or try to do it manually) - however all 3 of the other doors work fine.
Body shop guy was out till Tuesday so figured I would take it to dealer to see if they could help fix problem (thought it would be some simple reprogramming deal) but they said the inside mechanism needed to be put back together properly and it would be $400. So I told them to put it back together and I would take it back to the body shop tomorrow so it could be properly fixed without me paying for it.
Got home and lo & behold I exited the car with no problems But the driver's side still doesn't open from the outside Anyone got any ideas on what could be wrong? I really wanted to avoid having to take the day off to go deal with this but don't see what choice I have...
__________________
2005 Blue Silver Touareg V6 with anthracite leather, brown wood trim, NAV


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Driver's door won't open - very bizarre problem (bigeasytreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigeasytreg* »_ Got my car back from the body shop after getting sideswiped (just scratches on the driver's side mainly but nothing had to be replaced). Went to unlock the car and - nothing. Opened it up manually and got in fine but when I got to my house the door would not open and I had to get out on the passenger side. Body shop personnel were gone and only the receptionist was there and there was nothing she could really do.
So now the remote control works but the driver's door does not open from the inside OR the outside (whether I use the remote or try to do it manually) - however all 3 of the other doors work fine.
Body shop guy was out till Tuesday so figured I would take it to dealer to see if they could help fix problem (thought it would be some simple reprogramming deal) but they said the inside mechanism needed to be put back together properly and it would be $400. So I told them to put it back together and I would take it back to the body shop tomorrow so it could be properly fixed without me paying for it.
Got home and lo & behold I exited the car with no problems But the driver's side still doesn't open from the outside Anyone got any ideas on what could be wrong? I really wanted to avoid having to take the day off to go deal with this but don't see what choice I have...
__________________
2005 Blue Silver Touareg V6 with anthracite leather, brown wood trim, NAV 

Your bodyshop might have improperly installed one of the door mechanisms. I had my dealer fixed the problem. it's a 3hr job.


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Driver's door won't open - very bizarre problem (bigeasytreg)*

This can happen if the cable from the latch to the outer handle is adjusted too tight.
If you get the door open, you can adjust the cable by removing the lock cylinder.
Of course it's not so easy, I'm not sure if there's a DIY, but it can be done.
You need a T6 & T20 Torx bit to remove the lock tumbler holding screw and loosen the retainer (both screws are under a pear shaped rubber cap). First remove the T6 screw, then loosen (DO NOT REMOVE) the T20 (about 14 turns) while holding/pulling out the outer handle. Once the T20 Screw is loose enough, you can pull the lock cylinder and housing out of the door.
There is a cable wedge fit into the end of the handle, pry it out and press it back in closer to the door.
The handle assembly is very similar to Golf/Jetta IVs, I'm sure there would be a door latch DIY in their forums.
Hope this helps.


----------

